# February Take Down Mode, Jan 31 Deadline Approaches



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

BOOKED UP THRU 1/28, FEBRUARY DATES ARE IN "TAKE DOWN" MODE
FEB THRU APRIL - FREE LODGING ON WADE FISHING TRIPS

Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

Fishing is going on the back burner as BIG weather and trecherous bay conditions are forecasted on already very low water levels. We've got a smidge of water back but we'll be gutted by this afternoon with a big front pumping NNW at 25 knots plus this afternoon around 3pm. These are no conditions for the inexperienced or the faint at heart. We've got replacement barrels coming in from The Carolina's to refresh some melted ones finishing up this afternoon and heading back to Myrtle Beach and WI in the morning. Zach P. and the boys are ready to "cut'em" in the blocks and Capt. Braden Proctor and Capt. Kolten Braun are on tap with the honors. Capt. James Cunningham and Capt. Chris Cady will be trying to get the last few volleys out of these old twice barrels and some nice autoloaders for guests of Gil D. Follow us on* Instagram*. 4,300 + Followers and Counting!

*NOBODY LIKES "THAT GUY"!*

*From the desk of Capt. Kris Kelley* - Three Words to keep you from becoming - THAT GUY! Those are "Early Mover Advantage". Are you tasked with putting together fishing trips for friends, groups, clubs, or corporate employee or client appreciation outings; conferencing; or, combined continuing education/destination trips? Be among the "Early Movers" so you don't become "That Guy". That guy is the one that's got you fishing from a John Boat catching Hard Heads with a "wanna be" guide and staying in a portable shed and taking a shower in the car wash after your trip because you couldn't get a date with a Top Lodge Destination. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook*. Near 8,000 Follwers and counting!

Big Corporate and Friends & Club Groups are on the move RIGHT NOW! Get Early Mover advantage today! Take advantage of Special Spring Pricing for dates in February, March, and April that are booked by January 31st; don't look outside, and don't pay attention to the weather right now, IT'S WINTER! We aren't booking Winter dates because those are all booked up with Waterfowl Hunters, Cast & Blast trips and the likes. We look forward to showing you the best "catching" in the business during the months of Spring and we're ready to pop a box at the ramp boat or drift fishing or Catch & Release harvesting as many or as few as you would like while wade fishing artificial lures. Come see us....*Owner - Capt. Kris Kelley*

This is what builds success and has allowed us to flourish where others have failed. This is who we are; this is what we were meant to do. The memories we create and the lives we touch both among guests and among the community are uniquely ours and their weight and importance is just something that can't be underestimated.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

"*A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar*!

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES
*
*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*





*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.






*Spring Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special *- We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.






This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code TROPHY2COOL!






*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.






*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

Alligator Season - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It* HERE*






*Grain Season Hog - Varmint "Cat's & Dogs" = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Top Lodge Destination Call Center Perception v Reality!*

You don't get a peak behind the scenes of a top lodge destination very often because hey, it's making sausage! But we thought we'd take a second to give you a glimpse and to once again show the difference between Perception & Reality! You can't phone it in baby, you live it and breathe it daily! We hope we made you chuckle, have a great weekend!

*Owner- Capt. Kris Kelley*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gutted Lows*

Going to be tough conditions on the bay this morning on super low water levels. Guides reported 5' chop coming out of San Antonio Bay yesterday afternoon; plenty of white knuckles and 1,000 yard stares after that boat ride.


----------

